# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Naomi leeft eindelijk gezond

## NaomiV91

Hi,

Naomi hier, 23 jaar oud. Ik studeer (voltijd) en werk daarnaast een paar uurtjes per week in een verpleeghuis. 

Sinds anderhalve week leef ik éindelijk weer gezond. Ik heb overgewicht en wil al heel lang afvallen, dat is me twee jaar geleden ook gelukt - toen raakte ik 10kg kwijt. Maar al snel verviel ik weer in mijn oude (slechte) gewoonten.
Nu is die knop, behoorlijk onbewust, eindelijk weer om! Ik eet weer gezond, drink (heel) veel water en ik sport vier à vijf keer per week bij Curves, daarnaast fiets ik vrij veel - ongeveer 60 km per week. Ook probeer ik nu zo veel mogelijk lopend te doen. Ik heb een aantal doelen voor mezelf gesteld en tot nu toe gaat het hartstikke goed, ik heb er niet eens moeite mee - sterker nog, ik vind het leuk!

Ik ben hier op het forum voor tips en omdat ik benieuwd ben hoe anderen het doen. :-)

----------


## Renko

Alsnog welkom Naomi!

----------

